# orbital sanders



## hunky dunky (Feb 26, 2016)

Does anyone use an orbital sander in their detailing toolkit?

i saw this picture and got me thinking.


I have a rotary polisher maybe i could use my matika as a DA?


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Imagine a DA with 6 speed settings. Most random orbital sanders minimum setting is about equivalent to a virtual setting of 8 and could even be more. The throw is usually around 3mm. Good for wetsanding but for polishing you would have a hard time. The lubricants in the polish would be working overtime and correction would be pretty poor bud. :thumb:


----------



## joey.180sx (Mar 1, 2015)

One in the link below is listed as a da sander and polisher with orbit of 8mm.
Would this not be suitable as a da polisher?Just wondering as i bought it to use as a da sander but havn't tried it as a polisher yet.

http://www.sealey.co.uk/PLPageBuilder.asp?id=20&method=mViewProduct&productid=17844

Same one can be bought in a kit here

http://www.tfortools.co/sealey-rand...00w-230v-3-stage-polishing-kit-dascombo1.html


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

joey.180sx said:


> One in the link below is listed as a da sander and polisher with orbit of 8mm.
> Would this not be suitable as a da polisher?Just wondering as i bought it to use as a da sander but havn't tried it as a polisher yet.
> 
> http://www.sealey.co.uk/PLPageBuilder.asp?id=20&method=mViewProduct&productid=17844
> ...


Yep perfectly suited as a DA :thumb:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

IIRC the original PC 7424 we all had back in the day from Autopia was a polisher AND sander.


----------

